# 'settling' services



## bookis (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish to move family from Melb to california (orange county).
can someone recommend a service that arrange
- orientation program
- home rental search, school search, social security, banking etc. visas for rest of family


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Relocation assistance of the sort you're looking for is normally contracted by employers (since it's the employers who handle the visa formalities). 

What sort of visa are you moving over on? If it's an employment visa, you should contact the employer to see what relocation services they normally use. (Relocation service is very expensive for individuals.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Before we go into things - which visa will you be moving to the US on?


----------



## bookis (Sep 9, 2011)

bookis said:


> I wish to move family from Melb to california (orange county).
> can someone recommend a service that arrange
> - orientation program
> - home rental search, school search, social security, banking etc. visas for rest of family


thankd BEv but the company concerned (I have not accepted yet) says they will only sponsor my visa. thus if you can provide such a service provider much appreciated


----------



## bookis (Sep 9, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Relocation assistance of the sort you're looking for is normally contracted by employers (since it's the employers who handle the visa formalities).
> 
> What sort of visa are you moving over on? If it's an employment visa, you should contact the employer to see what relocation services they normally use. (Relocation service is very expensive for individuals.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


thaks BEV but company (I have not accepted yet) will only sponsor visa thus I am really in need of names of such providers so i can estimate cost. much appreciated


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bookis said:


> thaks BEV but company (I have not accepted yet) will only sponsor visa thus I am really in need of names of such providers so i can estimate cost. much appreciated


You have a number of issues to deal with and what you are looking for which is basically a nanny does not exist. Some moving companies offer services such as getting your appliances hooked but. But that does not apply in your case. 

The main problem - you cannot apply for visas for your family. As you did not share what visa you will be using I cannot give you details but one -again you canny apply for a visa for them. The family is tied to your visa.

You will have to apply for a social security number approximately 10 to14 days after your arrival then your drivers license. 

Google will help you find a realtor who handles rentals. Be prepared to pay deposits for everything from rent to utilities.

Car dealers are at every corner. Without US credit history do not plan on a loan. Search function will bring some information a poster had on leasing. Your car has to be registered, tagged and insured.

School districts are by municipality and county. Google will find the appropriate one for you. Note that your residence determines the public school our children will attend.

As you give no information about your family, needs, wants, have tops and most important budget there cannot be a lot of answers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

bookis said:


> thaks BEV but company (I have not accepted yet) will only sponsor visa thus I am really in need of names of such providers so i can estimate cost. much appreciated


The problem is that what you're looking for are usually called "international relocation services" or "corporate relocation services" (or were when I last lived in California) - however, if you google those titles or check the local yellow pages, you'll find everything from moving companies to real estate and rental agencies and moving companies that specialize in moving companies.

I'd try "international relocation services" and then work your way through the various offerings that present themselves. None of them can help you with the visas for your family - that's up to your employer-to-be when they do your visa (i.e. include the proper number of dependents).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bookis (Sep 9, 2011)

twostep said:


> You have a number of issues to deal with and what you are looking for which is basically a nanny does not exist. Some moving companies offer services such as getting your appliances hooked but. But that does not apply in your case.
> 
> The main problem - you cannot apply for visas for your family. As you did not share what visa you will be using I cannot give you details but one -again you canny apply for a visa for them. The family is tied to your visa.
> 
> ...


Hello, the company has not indicated to me the type of visa but they know I have a family and will want them included. What I am looking for is for an ex-pat relocation service provider that I can touch base with


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bookis said:


> Hello, the company has not indicated to me the type of visa but they know I have a family and will want them included. What I am looking for is for an ex-pat relocation service provider that I can touch base with


First you post they will only sponsor you, then you do not even know which visa. Again - you cannot apply for a visa for the family.

Why do you not use Google? apparently nobody here has used one of these services. Get ready for sticker shock!


----------

